# seit ccleaner nurnoch laggs



## kwiss (6. April 2011)

So dank dem netten programm ccleaner sind nun alle exen im wow ordner weg und ich habe nun die frage wie bekomm ich die wieder, wow neuinstallieren oder nur cata neuinstallieren oder was? bitte schnellstens um hilfe


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. April 2011)

Ist die Repair.exe auch weg? Wenn nicht, ausführen. Wenn ja, neuinstallieren. Cata sollte reichen, da ist ja alles dabei.


----------



## Zurael (6. April 2011)

Joa, hab dir mal meine Repair.exe in eine Zip Datei gepackt, www.loj-tirion.de/Repair.zip    in deinen WoW Ordner schmeissen und Ausführen. 100% Viren etc. frei!!!


----------



## Grushdak (6. April 2011)

An Deiner Stelle würde ich mir entweder Gedanken machen, 
was wirklich Deine Exe Dateien verschwinden lassen hat!
Entweder ist irgendwas anderes dafür verantwortlich -
oder Du hast dermaßen in den Einstellungen rumgefuscht.

Denn so einfach löscht CCleaner bestimmt nicht Exe Dateien!
Das wäre/ist hiermit das erste Mal, das ich sowas von diesem Programm in all den Jahren lese.

ps. Falsches Forum erwischt.


----------



## kwiss (6. April 2011)

nope is auch weg wie gesgat ALLLE exen sind weg auch von fraps mw2 sony vegas einfach von allem außer von minecraft -.- aber dna kwerden dann mal später das mit cata probieren


----------



## Zurael (6. April 2011)

Siehe Beitrag oben!


----------



## kwiss (6. April 2011)

ja freunde im ts haben mic hschon deswegen ausgelacht da... programm gezogen und OHNE einstellungen auf authenfizieren geklickt und danach waren se weg -.-


----------



## kwiss (6. April 2011)

gut danke danke erstmal für die schnellen antworten und mit dem repair werde ich dann mal morgen ausprobieren und falls das net klappt werde ich wolh cata neu installieren müssen


----------



## Grushdak (6. April 2011)

Auch dieses Forum hat eine Editierfunktion!
Und ... wait ... sie funktioniert zudem auch noch bestens.


----------



## kwiss (6. April 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Auch dieses Forum hat eine Editierfunktion!
> Und ... wait ... sie funktioniert zudem auch noch bestens.




unötiger post.... und schau mal an sowas kann es auch


----------



## Kaldreth (6. April 2011)

Es wird keine Einstellung beim CCcleaner geben, wo man einstellen kann, dass sie alle *.exe Dateien auf einem Rechner löschen soll! Dann würde ja gar nichts mehr laufen!

Mein Tipp es ist irgendeine Anzeigeeinstellung oder du hast ein ganz schwerwiegendes Problem!


----------



## Mooqoo (6. April 2011)

*CCleaner löscht KEINE *.exe . . . *

Ich denke mal, hier wollte nur mal jemand Aufmerksamkeit haben, die er auf anderem Wege nicht erhält.

Don't feed the Troll!


----------



## Carcharoth (6. April 2011)

Vielleicht hat er den Haken bei "Spiele entfernen" nich weggemacht *g*


Edit: Und lasst endlich die Finger von diesen bescheuerten "Reinigungs"programmen. Die machen mehr kaputt als sie helfen. Das hier ist mal wieder ein Paradebeispiel.


----------



## kwiss (6. April 2011)

also wie gesgat freund ehaben mir auch bestätigt das das ein scheiß programm is und wenn man da nichts einstellt einfach mall alle exen aufen pc löscht und an den einen typen nein ich suche nicht nach aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Windelwilli (6. April 2011)

kwiss schrieb:


> also wie gesgat freund ehaben mir auch bestätigt das das ein scheiß programm is und wenn man da nichts einstellt einfach mall alle exen aufen pc löscht und an den einen typen* nein ich suche nicht nach aufmerksamkeit*



...aber sicher nach ein paar Satzzeichen. Ich geb dir mal ein paar: ......,,,,,,,,!!????


Ich benutze auch ab und an CCleaner..und das löscht, ohne das man im Programm rumpfuscht, 100%ig keine "exe"n.


----------



## Palimbula (6. April 2011)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> ...
> Ich benutze auch ab und an CCleaner..und das löscht, ohne das man im Programm rumpfuscht, 100%ig keine "exe"n.



/sign. Ein Progammfehler ist somit -auch für mich- auszuschliessen und so bleibt einzig und allein "Fehler 40" als Ursache übrig. Dieser ist 40cm vor dem Bildschirm zu finden, hat in der Regel 2 Augen und klickt im Normalfalle auf alles was blinkt und bunt ist.


----------



## xdave78 (6. April 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Edit: Und lasst endlich die Finger von diesen bescheuerten "Reinigungs"programmen. Die machen mehr kaputt als sie helfen. Das hier ist mal wieder ein Paradebeispiel.



Son Quatsch. Ohne solche Tools bleiben dauerhaft Reste im System und man müllt sich immer weiter zu. Irgendwann ist die Registry dann total fragmentiert und man darf 5 Minuten warten bis man seinen PC nach dem einschalten benutzen kann usw. Allerdings ist es - wie mit allen Werkzeugen - schon so, dass man wissen sollte wie man sie benutzt. Leuten die kein Bock haben zu schauen was sie da machen, all ihre Programme und Spiele in C:\Programme installieren oder versuchen ob man nicht einfach auch auf Wärmeleitpaste verzichten kann müssen es eben auf die "schmerzhafte" Lernen oder die Finger von PCs allgemein lassen. Es gibt ja auch genug Leute, die sich mal eben ne Hand absägen oder Ähnliches. Also bitte vorsichtig mit solchen Verallgemeinerungen. Ne ordentliche Pflege+WARTUNG gehört bei nem PC genauso dazu wie bei nem Auto, Fahrrad, Haus, Garten usw usw...und die Windows Boardmittel sind nunmal wirklich nicht die tollsten. Mit CCCleaner arbeite ich auch - ne Option zum "ALLE EXE DATEIEN LÖSCHEN" gibts da imo nicht. Also war es entweder ein anderes Programm, ein Virus oder der TE selber.(Erfahrungsgemäss tipp ich auf die letzte Option)


----------



## spectrumizer (6. April 2011)

Hab in meiner ganzen Computerkarriere noch nie so'n Tool benutzt. Der einzige "Cleaner", der bei mir abundzu mal im Einsatz ist, ist der "DriverCleaner", bevor ich zB Grafiktreiber aktualisiere.

Kann mir beim besten Willen auch nicht vorstellen, dass der CCleaner einfach mal so "alle exen" löscht. Da würde auch die .exe von deinem Browser, deinen ganzen Apps und weiß der Geier was noch mit flöten gehen.


----------



## eMJay (6. April 2011)

Bingo CClener ist eigentlich total harmlos. 
Von Programmen wie TuneUp usw. würde ich aber lieber die Finger lassen.


----------



## xdave78 (6. April 2011)

Jup. CCleaner nehm ich auch nur für Registry usw...aber besonders da kann man auch viel FALSCH machen. Diese "Tuning" Tools/Utilities bringen rein gar nichts. Außer, dass man sie nicht mehr wegbekommt.

Wie auch schon bei Chip.de geschrieben wird:"Man kann mit sowas viel kaputtmachen" - Witzig sind auch die Kommentare xD


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. April 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er den Haken bei "Spiele entfernen" nich weggemacht *g*
> 
> 
> Edit: Und lasst endlich die Finger von diesen bescheuerten "Reinigungs"programmen. Die machen mehr kaputt als sie helfen. Das hier ist mal wieder ein Paradebeispiel.



qft




xdave78 schrieb:


> Son Quatsch. Ohne solche Tools bleiben dauerhaft Reste im System und man müllt sich immer weiter zu. Irgendwann ist die Registry dann total fragmentiert und man darf 5 Minuten warten bis man seinen PC nach dem einschalten benutzen kann usw. Allerdings ist es - wie mit allen Werkzeugen - schon so, dass man wissen sollte wie man sie benutzt. Leuten die kein Bock haben zu schauen was sie da machen, all ihre Programme und Spiele in C:\Programme installieren oder versuchen ob man nicht einfach auch auf Wärmeleitpaste verzichten kann müssen es eben auf die "schmerzhafte" Lernen oder die Finger von PCs allgemein lassen. Es gibt ja auch genug Leute, die sich mal eben ne Hand absägen oder Ähnliches. Also bitte vorsichtig mit solchen Verallgemeinerungen. Ne ordentliche Pflege+WARTUNG gehört bei nem PC genauso dazu wie bei nem Auto, Fahrrad, Haus, Garten usw usw...und die Windows Boardmittel sind nunmal wirklich nicht die tollsten. Mit CCCleaner arbeite ich auch - ne Option zum "ALLE EXE DATEIEN LÖSCHEN" gibts da imo nicht. Also war es entweder ein anderes Programm, ein Virus oder der TE selber.(Erfahrungsgemäss tipp ich auf die letzte Option)



Wie wärs mit Windoof neuinstallieren?


----------



## heinzelmännchen (6. April 2011)

kurze Zwischenfrage, da verunsichert:

Sind Programme wie TuneUp wirklich "Müll"?

Ich benutze TuneUp und führe dort RegistryCleaner und sowas aus. Bringt das gar nix?


----------



## Carcharoth (6. April 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Irgendwann ist die Registry dann total fragmentiert



Ich musste lachen. Danke ^^

Das is schon lange nicht mehr der Fall dass die irgendwie den PC-Start verlangsamen würde..


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. April 2011)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> kurze Zwischenfrage, da verunsichert:
> 
> Sind Programme wie TuneUp wirklich "Müll"?
> 
> Ich benutze TuneUp und führe dort RegistryCleaner und sowas aus. Bringt das gar nix?



Wenn du glück hast bringen sie nichts. Wenn du Pech hast, zerschießen sie deine registry.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (6. April 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Wenn du glück hast bringen sie nichts. Wenn du Pech hast, zerschießen sie deine registry.





hmmm, dann sollte das wohl lieber runter.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. April 2011)

Also nutzlos sind die Tools mit sicherheit nicht. und solange man nicht rumspielt und nur die normalen cleaner-möglichkeiten benutzt, bringen sie sogar jede menge.
das unnütze einträge aus der registry entfernt werden schadet wohl nicht. auch werden temporäre dateien und müll auf der platte gelöscht. 
ich habe oft erlebt das bei rechnern die schon paar jahre genutzt wurden die cleaner wunder wirken können, da das system meist ohne ende versifft und die festplatte dazu noch fragmentiert ohne ende ist.
gut mit vista und 7 ist defragmentieren nicht mehr so wichtig, aber gerade unter winxp bringt das auch spürbare unterschiede.

was man nie nutzen sollte sind solche tools die den ram leerräumen. die bremsen dann massivst.

ich installiere auf jedem rechner grundsätzlich cccleaner und tuneup. die benutzer dieser pcs haben noch nie probleme gehabt und die systeme laufen auch nach jahren noch so als wären sie frisch installiert worden.
noch nie wurde durch cccleaner oder tuneup irgendwas zerschossen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. April 2011)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> Also nutzlos sind die Tools mit sicherheit nicht. und solange man nicht rumspielt und nur die normalen cleaner-möglichkeiten benutzt, bringen sie sogar jede menge.
> das unnütze einträge aus der registry entfernt werden schadet wohl nicht. auch werden temporäre dateien und müll auf der platte gelöscht.
> ich habe oft erlebt das bei rechnern die schon paar jahre genutzt wurden die cleaner wunder wirken können, da das system meist ohne ende versifft und die festplatte dazu noch fragmentiert ohne ende ist.
> gut mit vista und 7 ist defragmentieren nicht mehr so wichtig, aber gerade unter winxp bringt das auch spürbare unterschiede.
> ...



schwachsinn.
1. wohl nicht schaden ungleich Leistungsplus
2. Temporäre Dateien kannst du auch mit WIndoof löschen
3. Defragmentierungstools taugen da mehr als deine blöden Up Tune Tools
4. Auch unter Vista/7 ist defragmentieren wichtig.
5. Es gibt sehr viele Fälle in der UP Toon Tools schon wichtige registry Einträge gelöscht haben. Wer keine Ahnung von der registry hat sollte die Finger von ihr lassen, mit Tool oder ohne!


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. April 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> schwachsinn.
> 1. wohl nicht schaden ungleich Leistungsplus


0,0000001% leistungssteigerung ist auch leistungsplus. wobei die tools meines erachtens durchaus spürbar sind.


> 2. Temporäre Dateien kannst du auch mit WIndoof löschen


ich kann alles was die tools machen auch ohne die tools machen, es dauert nur wesentlich länger. im tool sind es 3-4 klicks und das system wird gereinigt.


> 3. Defragmentierungstools taugen da mehr als deine blöden Up Tune Tools


tuneup hat auch ein recht gutes defrag-tool dabei. und wie gesagt paar klicks und unnütze registryeinträge sind weg, tempfiles und defragmentiert.
ohne tool muss ich dazu mehrere ordner öffnen und ein defragtool starten.


> 4. Auch unter Vista/7 ist defragmentieren wichtig.


hier ist die fragmentierung aber deutlich geringer (und nichts anderes habe ich behauptet).


> 5. Es gibt sehr viele Fälle in der UP Toon Tools schon wichtige registry Einträge gelöscht haben. Wer keine Ahnung von der registry hat sollte die Finger von ihr lassen, mit Tool oder ohne!


ich hab tuneup schon den größten noobs anvertraut und noch nie ging was kaputt. auch habe ich im internet noch nie was gelesen das etwas dadurch kaputt ging.
also viele fälle gibt es sicher nicht. ich behaupte sogar es gibt keinen einzigen!

gerade computerneulingen hilft solch ein tool ungemein, da es die vermüllung des systems verhindert, ohne was dabei kaputt zu machen.


----------



## OldboyX (6. April 2011)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> 0,0000001% leistungssteigerung ist auch leistungsplus. wobei die tools meines erachtens durchaus spürbar sind.



Da ist aber das Risiko ungleich höher und unterm Strich sollte man die Finger davon lassen. Die Tools sind übrigens fürn Popo - "spürbar" ist da höchstens der Placebo-Effekt.



> ich kann alles was die tools machen auch ohne die tools machen, es dauert nur wesentlich länger. im tool sind es 3-4 klicks und das system wird gereinigt.


In Windows sinds auch nur paar Clicks und dein Datenträger wird bereinigt. Bei der Registry sollte man das sein lassen - 3-4 Klicks und deine "wow exen" sind weg.... Easy Choice.



> tuneup hat auch ein recht gutes defrag-tool dabei. und wie gesagt paar klicks und unnütze registryeinträge sind weg, tempfiles und defragmentiert.
> ohne tool muss ich dazu mehrere ordner öffnen und ein defragtool starten.



Zum Einen schaden unnütze Registry Einträge kaum bis gar nicht und das Gerede sie würden den PC merklich verlangsamen ist einfach nur Schmarrn. Fakt ist, dass Systeme generell besser und länger problemfrei funktionieren, je weniger Zeug man installiert. Inklusive aller möglichen Tune-Up Tools, drölf mio Gratis Virenscanner und Firewalls Adblocker, Adcleaner, Registry Cleaner, "bootfaster" usw. In 99% der Fälle brauchen die Leute die Sachen gar nicht und haben die Dinger nur weil irgendwer ihnen gesagt hat "das sei gut für ihren Computer". Genau diese Sachen müllen dann den Rechner zu...


Viel eher wäre wichtig:

a) nur das installieren was man wirklich braucht (dann ists auch einfach das wieder zu deinstallieren)
b) ein MINIMUM an Windows-Funktionen kennenlernen und sinnvoll nutzen (Defender, Firewall, Datenträgerbereinigung, Sicherungsfunktionen usw.)
c) Optionen kennenlernen, welche die Leistung von Windows beeinflussen können



> ich hab tuneup schon den größten noobs anvertraut und noch nie ging was kaputt. auch habe ich im internet noch nie was gelesen das etwas dadurch kaputt ging.
> also viele fälle gibt es sicher nicht. ich behaupte sogar es gibt keinen einzigen!



Schwachsinn. Es gibt genügend Fälle. Das hier ist nicht der erste hier im Forum. Zusätzlich hast du Tuneup allerlei Noobs anvertraut und gebracht hat es Ihnen nichts. Im Gegenteil, anstatt zumindest ETWAS Verständnis über PCs zu gewinnen wird auf irgendwelche "Clean now" Buttons gedrückt und die Leute meinen jetzt sei "aufgeräumt".



> gerade computerneulingen hilft solch ein tool ungemein, da es die vermüllung des systems verhindert, ohne was dabei kaputt zu machen.



Nein.

Zum Einen hilft es nichts, weil die Vermüllung nicht verhindert wird und zum Anderen wie vorher schon geschrieben, weil es genau das Gegenteil von dem tut, was für einen Computerneuling wichtig wäre:
Es gaukelt dem User Sicherheit vor und eine "rundum sorglos funktion" wo es eigentlich wichtig wäre zu Verstehen was man tut und verantwortungsvoll mit dem PC umzugehen (was wiederum solche Tools überflüssig macht).



> ich installiere auf jedem rechner grundsätzlich cccleaner und tuneup. die benutzer dieser pcs haben noch nie probleme gehabt und die systeme laufen auch nach jahren noch so als wären sie frisch installiert worden.
> noch nie wurde durch cccleaner oder tuneup irgendwas zerschossen.



Wie willst du da wissen, ob die Sachen überhaupt einen Unterschied machen, wenn du die Sachen sowieso "grundsätlich" installierst. Lass die mal weg, du wärst überrascht, dass der Rechner dann noch schneller läuft, weil du den Crap net drauf hast.

Ich hatte mein XP System 5 Jahre lang ohne zu formatieren oder tools zu nutzen - nie Probleme und Performance immer gleich.
Ich hatte mein Vista system 2 Jahre lang ohne zu formatieren oder tools zu nutzen - nie Probleme und Performance immer gleich.
W7 läuft jetzt 1 Jahr ohne zu formatieren oder tools zu nutzen - Performance ist wie am 1. Tag.

Was beweist das jetzt?

Richtig - gar nichts.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. April 2011)

Nenn mir bitte ein Beispiel indem Tuneup oder CCcleaner jemandem geschadet hätte. 
Der TE hat wohl ein völlig anderes Problem, das liegt nicht an dem Cleaner das exe verschwinden.


Und für einen normalen Computeruser der nicht soviel Ahnung hat ist es auch nicht wichtig alles genau zu lernen. Meistens will derjenige auch nicht lernen, er will sein Windows benutzen und nicht lernen wie man es aufräumt.
Auch testen viele gerne mal neue Programme aus, installieren, deinstallieren, usw.
Da sammelt sich viel Müll an. Und das bremst definitiv auf Dauer sehr stark. Ich hatte schon öfter Rechner gesehen die elendig lahm waren. Einmal CCcleaner und tuneup drüberlaufen lassen und schon war das spürbar schneller.



> Wie willst du da wissen, ob die Sachen überhaupt einen Unterschied machen, wenn du die Sachen sowieso "grundsätlich" installierst. Lass die mal weg, du wärst überrascht, dass der Rechner dann noch schneller läuft, weil du den Crap net drauf hast.


wie gesagt habe ich Rechner die Jahrelang ohne Cleaner liefen durch einmal Cleaner laufen lassen wieder flotter gemacht.



> Ich hatte mein XP System 5 Jahre lang ohne zu formatieren oder tools zu nutzen - nie Probleme und Performance immer gleich.
> Ich hatte mein Vista system 2 Jahre lang ohne zu formatieren oder tools zu nutzen - nie Probleme und Performance immer gleich.
> W7 läuft jetzt 1 Jahr ohne zu formatieren oder tools zu nutzen - Performance ist wie am 1. Tag.


Ich bin sicher du hast manuell temporäre Dateien gelöscht und ab und an auch mal defragmentiert. 
Und natürlich müllt sich das System langsamer zu wenn man wenig an den installierten Programmen ändert.


Die Cleaner nehmen einem nur Arbeit ab. Und kaputt gehen kann davon nichts.
Warum sollte ich mir die Mühe machen alles mit mehreren Programmen oder von Hand zu reinigen, wenn es auch ein Programm mit nur wenigen Klicks für mich erledigt?

Zum Programmieren kann ich auch Notepad nehmen und jede Anweisung von Hand schreiben. Oder ich nehme ein ordentliches Programm und hab neben autovervollständigen noch viele weitere Hilfen die mir Zeit und Arbeit ersparen.

Oder um den Gehweg sauber zu machen kann ich einen Besen nehmen, oder aber ich mache es mir einfacher und nehme eine Kehrmachine, welche mir Zeit, Kraft und Arbeit erspart.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. April 2011)

Zum Defragmentieren der Festplatte reicht seit Vista der Interne Defragmentierer. Die wenigsten wissen, dass der 1x pro Woche ausgeführt wird...


----------



## Grushdak (6. April 2011)

Es mag zwar stimmen, daß nicht jedes Reinigungs ~ oder Tuning-Programm zum Besten dient.
Aber zu sagen, alle derartigen Programme sind "humbug", 
zeugt imo von wenige bis gar keine Ahnung von seinem eigentlichen Windows und vielen Programmen.

Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Dateileichen so mancher auf dem PC hat.
Denn sehr viele Programme haben dermaßen schlechte Installer und auch Deinstaller -
ebenso wurschtelt Microsoft arg am PC rum, obwohl man gerade absolut nix macht , am PC.

Als Beispiel für ein Programm, was sich früher bei Installation jeden PC zueigen machte, war AOL.
Und dabei wurde es so hoch gelobt.
TuneUP vetraue ich selber nicht mehr so sehr.
Habe es auf dem neuen Betriebssystem nun nicht mehr installiert, 
da es seit der 2010er Version automatisch zu sehr während einer PC-Nutzung machte -
und es zu problemen kam.
Habe nur keine Ahnung bisher, was es machte.^^

Es gibt viele, wirklich begabte Menschen, die mittels solcher Programme sich für die Allgemeinheit imense Mühe machen,
um die Fehler der eigentlichen Zuständigen auszubügeln. 

Gut, wie gesagt, nicht jedes Programm ist so wirksam, wie gedacht & gewollt.
Dennoch gibt es so mache Tools/Programme, die ich heute nicht mehr missen mag, wie z.B. auch den CCleaner.

Und der ist "anständig"* und löscht keine exe Dateien, wenn man nicht unwissend dort rumfuscht!*

Es ist einfach unglaublich, was sich so mancher auf den PC packt - ohne jegliches Verständnis dafür ...
Dabei gibt es zu PC-Programmen so oft doch genügend Hilfen und Erklärungen dazu.

greetz


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. April 2011)

Auch der Xp-Defrag hat gereicht. Aber es gab bessere Defragmentierungsprogramme.

Unter Vista wird Defrag nicht einmal die Woche ausgeführt, sondern automatisch wenn man nichts am Rechner macht.
Allerdings nur für die Windows-Partition.


----------



## Grushdak (6. April 2011)

Naja, der microsofteigene XP Defragmetierer war ... naja ... 
Und nun auch der Win7 hauseigene Defragmetierer saget mir nicht zu.

Ich bleibe weiterhin bei O&O Defrag (hat eh ein bischen Classictouch^^).


----------



## Kaldreth (7. April 2011)

Da ich aus Interesse aber auch aus Berufsgründen häufig viele verschiedenste Programme installiere und teste hab ich mir angewöhnt mindestens 2 Mal im Jahr windows neu aufzusetzen! Ich hab mein Image, bügel das drüber und hab innerhalb von einer Stunde ein neu aufgesetztes System... 

Ich halte von den tune up tools auch gar nichts! Näher ausführen muss ich das nicht, dass hat Oldboy schon gemacht (übrigens "+1")!


----------



## Konov (7. April 2011)

Halte von den Tune Up Tools auch nicht wirklich was.
Habe es früher mal benutzt, aber ich glaube der Effekt war - wie Oldboy geschrieben hat ein reiner Placebo-Effekt. Was bei so einer Sache ja auch sehr gut vorstellbar ist um ehrlich zu sein.

Ich versuche mein System durch möglichst wenig Installationen (alte Sachen löschen die nicht gebraucht werden), Schutz vor Schädlingssoftware und regelmässige Defragmentierung und Registry Reinigung auf dem Stand zu halten.

Das hat mit meinem neuen Rechner sehr gut funktioniert. Hab den jetzt seit Dezember und er ist nicht merklich langsamer geworden durch irgendwas.
Und die Bluescreen Probleme die ich zeitweise hatten sind auch verflogen seit ich das genau so mache.


----------



## xdave78 (7. April 2011)

ups 2x


----------



## xdave78 (7. April 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich musste lachen. Danke ^^
> 
> Das is schon lange nicht mehr der Fall dass die irgendwie den PC-Start verlangsamen würde..



Ist ja schön, dass Dich das Thema so sehr amüsiert. Ist es nicht Aufgabe eines Moderators zu moderienen..und sinnlose Beiträge, wie den von Dir grade eben zu minimieren? Denn so richtig nützlich war der ja wohl nicht...

Bei Win Vista/7 werden RegistryDB Einträge einfach ignoriert. Dennoch können solche Leichen in der RegistryDB und auch auf der HDD über kurz oder lang auch negativen Einfluss ausüben. Wenns nicht so wäre, dann wären Defragmentierungs- und Wartungstools und Arbeitsschritte ja seit WinXP SP2 überflüssig. Was sie sicherlich NICHT sind.

Zum HDD defragmntieren sind die Windows Tools sicherlich annehmbar.Ich bevorzuge SmartDefrag.


----------



## Berserkius (7. April 2011)

1:0 für Dave





Muss jeder selbst wissen ob man ein Tool benutzt oder nicht. Alles ist irgendwie brauchbar kommt nur drauf an was man damit anstellt.



Gruß


----------



## OldboyX (7. April 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Es mag zwar stimmen, daß nicht jedes Reinigungs ~ oder Tuning-Programm zum Besten dient.
> Aber zu sagen, alle derartigen Programme sind "humbug",
> zeugt imo von wenige bis gar keine Ahnung von seinem eigentlichen Windows und vielen Programmen.



Man braucht sie einfach nicht. Das was wirklich "etwas bringt" hat Windows schon mit an Bord.



> Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele Dateileichen so mancher auf dem PC hat.
> Denn sehr viele Programme haben dermaßen schlechte Installer und auch Deinstaller -
> ebenso wurschtelt Microsoft arg am PC rum, obwohl man gerade absolut nix macht , am PC.



Und? Es sind einfach Märchen, dass ein paar zurückgelassene Dateien den PC langsamer machen. Nichtmal in einem Bereich, der in Benchmarks messbar wäre. Die Leute, die wirklich 100te Programme pro Monat installieren, dass nach einem Jahr ein solcher Berg zusammenkommt, dass unendlich viel Müll sich ansammelt kannst du an einer Hand abzählen - und da kommst du ums formatieren sowieso nicht drum rum.




> Es gibt viele, wirklich begabte Menschen, die mittels solcher Programme sich für die Allgemeinheit imense Mühe machen,
> um die Fehler der eigentlichen Zuständigen auszubügeln.
> 
> Gut, wie gesagt, nicht jedes Programm ist so wirksam, wie gedacht & gewollt.
> ...



Auch hier wieder. Der CCleaner beruhig dein Gewissen und du glaubst, dass dein PC immer schön "sauber" und "artig" sei (besonders die Vorstellung man habe eine saubere Registry ist vielen Leuten ja ein großes Anliegen). Versuchs mal ohne und komm hier vorbei mit Beweisen, die einen Unterschied zeigen.



> Es ist einfach unglaublich, was sich so mancher auf den PC packt - ohne jegliches Verständnis dafür ...
> Dabei gibt es zu PC-Programmen so oft doch genügend Hilfen und Erklärungen dazu.
> 
> greetz




Genau das ist meine Meinung. Und hier sind solche Tools eben nichts das Probleme löst, sondern die behandeln höchstens oberflächliche Symptome und geben den Leuten "Freischeine" um noch mehr Blödsinn zu treiben. Über kurz oder lang sind meiner Erfahrung nach genau die Leute die sich ausschließlich auf solche Tools verlassen auch jene mit den "zugemülltesten" Rechnern.

Wieviele Leute wissen denn, was TuneUp überhaupt genau macht, was CCleaner überhaupt genau macht? Der User drückt einen Knopf damit das Tool für ihn einen anderen Knopf in der Windows Systemsteuerung drückt?
Defragmentieren kann man über Windows SEHR bequem - ein Tool dafür zu nutzen verringert den Aufwand keinesfalls
Temporäre Dateien löschen kann man über Windows SEHR bequem - ein Tool dafür zu nutzen verringert den Aufwand keinesfalls (schon allein weil man es extra installieren muss etc.)
Wer die Performance verbessern will, kann gezielt bestimmte grafische Effekte deaktivieren > sehr bequem über die Systemsteuerung und man hat auch die Kontrolle und weiß was man tut + etwas gelernt
Wer bestimmte Dienste nicht braucht, kann diese gezielt deaktivieren > sehr bequem über die Verwaltung und man hat auch die Kontrolle und weiß was man tut + etwas gelernt.
usw.


PS: Klar, wer Ahnung hat und dann das ein oder andere Tool benutzt (wieso auch immer) der hat auch einen ordentlichen Rechner. Nur gerade wenn jemand Ahnung hat dann braucht er die Tools erst Recht nicht...


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (7. April 2011)

> Genau das ist meine Meinung. Und hier sind solche Tools eben nichts das Probleme löst, sondern die behandeln höchstens oberflächliche Symptome und geben den Leuten "Freischeine" um noch mehr Blödsinn zu treiben. Über kurz oder lang sind meiner Erfahrung nach genau die Leute die sich ausschließlich auf solche Tools verlassen auch jene mit den "zugemülltesten" Rechnern.


das ist eine these, ich behaupte das gegenteil und nutzer die solche tools regelmässig nutzen haben weniger vollgemüllte rechner.
dies konnte ich bisher auch grundsätzlich so beobachten.



> Wieviele Leute wissen denn, was TuneUp überhaupt genau macht, was CCleaner überhaupt genau macht? Der User drückt einen Knopf damit das Tool für ihn einen anderen Knopf in der Windows Systemsteuerung drückt?


gerade das ist ja der vorteil daran. man muss nicht wissen was es genau alles macht.
und der user drückt übrigens einen knopf, damit das programm für ihn deutlich mehr knöpfe drückt!



> Defragmentieren kann man über Windows SEHR bequem - ein Tool dafür zu nutzen verringert den Aufwand keinesfalls
> Temporäre Dateien löschen kann man über Windows SEHR bequem - ein Tool dafür zu nutzen verringert den Aufwand keinesfalls (schon allein weil man es extra installieren muss etc.)
> Wer die Performance verbessern will, kann gezielt bestimmte grafische Effekte deaktivieren > sehr bequem über die Systemsteuerung und man hat auch die Kontrolle und weiß was man tut + etwas gelernt
> Wer bestimmte Dienste nicht braucht, kann diese gezielt deaktivieren > sehr bequem über die Verwaltung und man hat auch die Kontrolle und weiß was man tut + etwas gelernt.
> usw.


natürlich verringert es den aufwand wenn ich anstatt in drei tools etwas machen zu müssen einfach nur in einem einzigem einen knopf drücken musst.

und gehen wir mal von einem DAU aus. der beschwert sich alle paar monate das der rechner wieder lahm ist. der wird sich nicht merken können was er alles für tools starten muss um sein system sauber zu halten. dem ist es auch lieber wnen er nur einen knopf drücken muss und alles ist soweit aufgeräumt.

wie gesagt der gewöhnliche anwender will einfach nur seinen pc nutzen und nicht lernen wie man ihn von hand reinigt.



> PS: Klar, wer Ahnung hat und dann das ein oder andere Tool benutzt (wieso auch immer) der hat auch einen ordentlichen Rechner. Nur gerade wenn jemand Ahnung hat dann braucht er die Tools erst Recht nicht...


das hat nix mit ahnung zutun. klar könnte ich auch alles mit mehreren tools oder gar von hand aufräumen, aber es ist eben wesentlich komfortabler das über ein tool erledigen zu lassen. 
das die registry noch von überflüssigem müll befreit wird ist da dann noch ein kleiner bonus, auch wenn der geschwindigkeitsunterschied nur sehr gering ist.


----------



## xdave78 (7. April 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Und? Es sind einfach Märchen, dass ein paar zurückgelassene Dateien den PC langsamer machen. Nichtmal in einem Bereich, der in Benchmarks messbar wäre. Die Leute, die wirklich 100te Programme pro Monat installieren, dass nach einem Jahr ein solcher Berg zusammenkommt, dass unendlich viel Müll sich ansammelt kannst du an einer Hand abzählen - und da kommst du ums formatieren sowieso nicht drum rum.



 Demzufolge müsste ein einmal aufgesetztes System doch für IMMER "halten". Ohne jemals langsamer zu werden oder irgendwelche Fehler zu produzieren. Leider ist dem aber nicht so. Jedenfalls hab ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht.Zudem ist ein Benchmark die eine Seite, wo ganz konkret Sachen getestet werden. Auf der anderen Seite kann doch jeder mal den Selbstversuch wagen und bei einem frischen Windows die Startzeit stoppen. Ich würde Geld drauf wetten, dass der PC nach 2 Jahren ohne Wartung und ganz normalem Installations- und Deinstallationsverhalten (also eben nicht 100 am Tag) sich ...ich sags mal so...anders verhält (im negativen Sinne).


----------



## Klos1 (7. April 2011)

Also...gefühlt würde ich sagen, dass mein Rechner auch jetzt nach ca. 1-2 Jahren noch immer gleich schnell startet. Nicht mitrechnen darf man natürlich jetzt irgendwelche Programme, die den Start verzögern.
Denn die installierst du auch nach dem Neuaufsetzen wieder. Aber ansonsten hab ich jetzt nicht den Eindruck, dass die Verzögerung weiter zunimmt. Tools benutze ich persönlich überhaupt keine.
Ich stimme zwar CrazyPsycho zu, dass man solche Sachen ruhig nutzen kann, weil man so eben alles zentral an einer Stelle hat und mit wenigen Klicks erledigen kann, aber an die Registry würde ich ein solches Tool nicht lassen.
Darüber hinaus bin ich der Meinung, dass tote Einträge dort der Performance keinen Abbruch tun. Das ist ne indizierte Datenbank und der Zugriff äußerst schnell. Nicht benötigte Einträge werden ignoriert und sollten beim Suchen kaum ins Gewicht fallen. Sie belegen halt unnötig Platz auf der Platte, aber das ist in meinen Augen vernachlässigbar. In den Speicher wird nur geladen, was benötigt wird. Also ich halte nichts von der Säuberung der Registry. Ich hab damit sogar schon die eine oder andere negative Erfahrung gemacht. Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass Microsoft einen solchen Mechanismus längst selbst implementiert hätte, würde er ihnen den sinnig erscheinen. Microsoft ist nicht Open Source und niemand
kennt das OS besser, als sie selbst. Wäre da wirklich ein Produkt eines Drittanbieters am Start, dass Dinge mit Windows macht, die Microsoft bisher selbst nicht gebacken bekommen hätte, dann wäre dieses Produkt längst aufgekauft worden.
Das zumindest sagt mir meine Logik.

Maximal würde ich also ein solches Programm vielleicht nutzen, um Verknüpfungen zu löschen, die ins Leere laufen. Keine Ahnung, ob das Ding sonst noch nach irgendwelchen anderen Sachen schaut. Aber alles andere wäre mir zu riskant.
Ist zumindest meine Ansicht der Dinge.


----------



## Grushdak (7. April 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Man braucht sie einfach nicht. Das was wirklich "etwas bringt" hat Windows schon mit an Bord.


Windows hat dermaßen viele Spaßbremsen - zudem auch noch Sachen implementiert, 
bei der wirkliche Fachkundige (keine Pseudos) noch rätseln, wozu diese Prozesse etc. überhaubt dienlich sind, was Microsoft damit bezweckt.
Dann bleibe mal in diesem Irrglauben (Unwissen), Windows sei so "perfekt". pp


OldboyX schrieb:


> Der CCleaner beruhig dein Gewissen und du glaubst, dass dein PC immer schön "sauber" und "artig" sei
> (besonders die Vorstellung man habe eine saubere Registry ist vielen Leuten ja ein großes Anliegen).
> Versuchs mal ohne und komm hier vorbei mit Beweisen, die einen Unterschied zeigen.


Ich kenne beide Varianten und ich erlebe einen deutlichen Unterschied.
Und beweisen geht ja wohl ein bischen schlecht.
Zudem weißt Du anscheinend nicht, daß der CCleaner nicht nur ein RegCleaner ist - 
im Gegenteil, das ist nur ein kleiner Teil des ganzen Programms.
Auch hier wieder; Dann bleibe schön bei Deiner Auffassung. pp


OldboyX schrieb:


> Über kurz oder lang sind meiner Erfahrung nach genau die Leute die sich ausschließlich auf solche Tools verlassen auch jene mit den "zugemülltesten" Rechnern.


Interessant, daß Du mich zitierst und dann solchen Satz dazu schreibst.
Kennst Du mich, kennst Du meinen PC? NEIN!
Ich installiere mir nicht jedes mögliche Tool, habe so z.B. nur 2 Tool (CCleaner und O&O Defrag)
Und wenn (recht selten) mich ein Tool interessiert , teste ich es auch erst einmal.
Setze Dich erstmal wirklich mit den Tools auseinander, bevor Du sie so verurteilst!
Bei CCleaner kannst Du (vorausgesetzt Du weißt wie - bezweifel ich anhand Deiner Aussagen aber) sehr gut nachvollziehen, was es macht.

Mein PC läuft schon all die Jahre (auch die Vorgänger PCs) bestens mit manch besseren Werten,
von gewissen Angeblichkennern sogar angezweifelt, als so manch bessere PC-Maschine - welche oft einfach nur schlecht konfiguriert sind.
Ich muss da immer wieder schmunzeln ...

So, und nun klinke ich mich an dieser Stelle ganz aus.
Leute wie Du wissen es eh besser.


----------



## OldboyX (8. April 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Demzufolge müsste ein einmal aufgesetztes System doch für IMMER "halten". Ohne jemals langsamer zu werden oder irgendwelche Fehler zu produzieren. Leider ist dem aber nicht so. Jedenfalls hab ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht.Zudem ist ein Benchmark die eine Seite, wo ganz konkret Sachen getestet werden. Auf der anderen Seite kann doch jeder mal den Selbstversuch wagen und bei einem frischen Windows die Startzeit stoppen. Ich würde Geld drauf wetten, dass der PC nach 2 Jahren ohne Wartung und ganz normalem Installations- und Deinstallationsverhalten (also eben nicht 100 am Tag) sich ...ich sags mal so...anders verhält (im negativen Sinne).



Ein einmal aufgesetztes System hält in der Regel auch für "immer", wenn es pfleglich behandelt wird. Keine Frage kann es zu irgendwelchen Fehlern kommen (Treiberkonflikten, Programmfehler, Updatefehler, Hardwarekonflikte, Viren, Malware usw.) aber diese löst zu 99% kein "TuneUp" Tool, das kann ich getrost garantieren.

Außerdem sind wieder 10 Mio Unsicherheitsfaktoren dabei.

Was heißt für dich "ohne Wartung"? Ich habe mehrmals gesagt, dass Datenträgerbereinigung und Defragmentierung von Windows z.b. natürlich genutzt werden sollen und können.
Was heißt für dich "Boot Performance"? Die hängt davon ab wieviele Dienste / Programme ich beim Start laden lassen möchte und nicht davon, wie alt das System ist. Und genau hier wähle ich 1000 Mal lieber selbst aus, was ich brauche und was nicht, anstatt das irgend eine Routine entscheiden zu lassen, die mir unter Umständen etwas raushaut bloß weil ich es mal 3 Monate nicht benutzt habe....

Dass ein frisches Windows schneller startet ist völlig normal - bis man all die Dinge installiert hat die man so nutzt und braucht etc. Dann startet der Rechner so schnell, wie es eben dauert.

Wie gesagt, lasse ich mich gern von Benchmarks bekehren. Aber nicht von solch witzigen wo "TuneUp" das halbe Aero deaktiviert und die automatischen Systemwiederherstellungspunkte + ein paar Dienste abschaltet und mir das danach als "Optimierung und Performancegewinn" verkauft. Danach ist (natürlich) der Rechner schneller, aber es fehlen eben genannte Dinge (und der DAU weiß dann nichts davon und plärrt dann wieso ihm der Fensterinhalt beim Ziehen nicht angezeigt wird - zb).



Grushdak schrieb:


> Windows hat dermaßen viele Spaßbremsen - zudem auch noch Sachen implementiert,
> bei der wirkliche Fachkundige (keine Pseudos) noch rätseln, wozu diese Prozesse etc. überhaubt dienlich sind, was Microsoft damit bezweckt.
> Dann bleibe mal in diesem Irrglauben (Unwissen), Windows sei so "perfekt". pp
> 
> ...



Dann erklär doch mal im Detail, welche "Wunder" diese "Tools" so bewirken (können). Vor allem da du mir ja Unwissen unterstellst ist es dir sicher ein leichtes ein paar Dinge aufzuzählen, die solche Tools (CCleaner) mit dem Betriebssystem veranstalten, die es schneller und besser machen.

Toll, er kann laut Beschreibung auch noch Cookies, Browsing History, Temporary Files löschen und auf Wunsch (nach Routinen ausgewählte) und (vermeintliche) Dateileichen beseitigen und die Registry bereinigen. Dabei warnt schon Chip.de z.b. in der offiziellen Beschreibung, dass man aufpassen sollte welche Dateileichen und Registry Einträge man löschen kann und darf, da ansonsten mitunter plötzlich Programme nicht mehr funktionieren (i.e. völlig ungeeignet für den DAU - wie soll der das entscheiden ohne Wissen? Dann lieber die Dateileichen behalten und gar nicht erst diese Möglichkeit das System zu zerschießen überhaupt erst in die Hand geben).

Wenn man will automatisch beim Systemstart (was schon der erste Beweis ist, dass dieses Tool den Rechner im Vergleich zu ohne Tool LANGSAMER macht, weil beim Systemstart ZUSÄTZLICHE Aufgaben ausgeführt werden müssen - das ist einfache Physik).

Mein Rechner lädt somit beim Systemstart bereits 1 Programm weniger. Dann noch eine Firewall, S&D mit TeaTimer, etc. dann lädt mein System beim Start bereits 3 - x Programme weniger als das für den DAU eingerichtete "TOOl"-System.

No thanks.



> Interessant, daß Du mich zitierst und dann solchen Satz dazu schreibst.
> Kennst Du mich, kennst Du meinen PC? NEIN!
> Ich installiere mir nicht jedes mögliche Tool, habe so z.B. nur 2 Tool (CCleaner und O&O Defrag)
> Und wenn (recht selten) mich ein Tool interessiert , teste ich es auch erst einmal.
> ...



Dann erklär doch mal genau, was CCleaner macht, was ich brauchen würde, nachweislich die Performance verbessert und nicht ohne weiteres sowieso erreichbar ist. Ansonsten kannst du das prätentiöse Getue mit deinem angeblichen Fachwissen sowie die Unterstellung ich hätte keinerlei Wissen auch direkt wieder sein lassen.



> Mein PC läuft schon all die Jahre (auch die Vorgänger PCs) bestens mit manch besseren Werten,
> von gewissen Angeblichkennern sogar angezweifelt, als so manch bessere PC-Maschine - welche oft einfach nur schlecht konfiguriert sind.
> Ich muss da immer wieder schmunzeln ...



Mein PC läut auch schon alle die Jahre einwandfrei - ganz ohne Tools.

Was meinst du mit "besseren Werten"? Welche "bessere PC-Maschine"? Welche Benchmarks? Der Windows Leistungsindex? Superpi? Cinebench? Stoppuhr beim Hochfahren? 3DMark?

Es gibt zig verschiedene Arten der Leistung von PCs und die hängen von einer Vielzahl von Faktoren ab.

Sei doch mal präzise. Diese schwammigen Aussagen lassen genau dich als "Angeblichkenner" dastehen.



> ...
> Leute wie Du wissen es eh besser.



Nein, ich lasse mich gern überzeugen. Aber dafür braucht es schon Argumente die über das "ich bau mir diesen Wasserfilter der laut diesem 'Elektrolyse Vorgaukel Test' das Wasser 'besser' macht ein und dann habe ich 'besseres Wasser'" - Niveau hinausgehen.



			
				Klos schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass Microsoft einen solchen Mechanismus längst selbst implementiert hätte, würde er ihnen den sinnig erscheinen. Microsoft ist nicht Open Source und niemand
> kennt das OS besser, als sie selbst. Wäre da wirklich ein Produkt eines Drittanbieters am Start, dass Dinge mit Windows macht, die Microsoft bisher selbst nicht gebacken bekommen hätte, dann wäre dieses Produkt längst aufgekauft worden.
> Das zumindest sagt mir meine Logik.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.

PS: Ich kenne keine größere Firma mit einem ordentlichen IT-System, wo irgendwelche Tools dieser Art breitflächig eingesetzt werden. Wieso bloß? Wenn die Performance tatsächlich merklich ansteigt wäre der produktive Gewinn riesig...


----------



## Grushdak (8. April 2011)

so, doch noch mal ein paar zeilen dazu ...



OldboyX schrieb:


> Wenn man will automatisch beim Systemstart (was schon der erste Beweis ist, dass dieses Tool den Rechner im Vergleich zu ohne Tool LANGSAMER macht,
> weil beim Systemstart ZUSÄTZLICHE Aufgaben ausgeführt werden müssen - das ist einfache Physik).


Bitte nochmal auf deutsch.^^
Und seit wann startet CCleaner denn normalerweise beim Systemstart? 
Bei mir startet mit dem Windowsstart nur eine einzige wirkliche eigene Anwendung - und zwar KIS.


> Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass Microsoft einen solchen Mechanismus längst selbst implementiert hätte, würde er ihnen den sinnig erscheinen. Microsoft ist nicht Open Source und niemand
> kennt das OS besser, als sie selbst.


Es stimmt zwar, daß es nicht Open Source ist und deren Mitarbeiter es besser wissen "sollten".
Dennoch hat jeder, der Windows sein eigen nennt, die Möglichkeit, in die Struktur Einblick zu nehmen.
Und wer Ahnung von dessen Struktur hat, kann auch damit umgehen.
So gibt es genügend Menschen, die eben die Fehler, die Microsoft z.B. nicht gebacken bekommt (und das lange Zeit schon)
verbessert haben - und es auch zukünftig tun werden.


----------



## Klos1 (9. April 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Es stimmt zwar, daß es nicht Open Source ist und deren Mitarbeiter es besser wissen "sollten".
> Dennoch hat jeder, der Windows sein eigen nennt, die Möglichkeit, in die Struktur Einblick zu nehmen.
> Und wer Ahnung von dessen Struktur hat, kann auch damit umgehen.
> So gibt es genügend Menschen, die eben die Fehler, die Microsoft z.B. nicht gebacken bekommt (und das lange Zeit schon)
> verbessert haben - und es auch zukünftig tun werden.



Zum Beispiel mit einem Registry-Purger? Naja - in meinen Augen ziemlich abenteuerlich, was du da von dir gibst, aber naja - jedem seine Meinung.
Ich hingegen bezweifel weiterhin stark, dass irgendwelche Drittanbieter dahingehend mehr wissen, als Microsoft.



Kaldreth schrieb:


> Es wird keine Einstellung beim CCcleaner geben, wo man einstellen kann, dass sie alle *.exe Dateien auf einem Rechner löschen soll! Dann würde ja gar nichts mehr laufen!
> 
> Mein Tipp es ist irgendeine Anzeigeeinstellung oder du hast ein ganz schwerwiegendes Problem!



So eine Einstellung gibt es nicht. Aber der CCleaner löscht Registry-Einträge. Und mit unter die falschen.
Es gibt in der Registry Einträge unter HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/.exe und exefiles. Lösch doch mal alles raus und schau, was von deinen exe-Dateien noch übrig bleibt. 
Der CCleaner kann das definitiv gemacht haben. Der TE sollte mal in der Registry schauen, was da drinsteht. Und wenn da etwas fehlt, dann war es der CCleaner und nichts anderes.
Ich denke, dass der TE das auch am besten beurteilen kann. Wenn nach der Ausführung von CCleaner diese Dateien weg sind, wer sollte es gewesen sein?
Der Weihnachtsmann? Tools zum Säubern der Regsitry sind gefährlich. Ich hab mir selbst schon erfolgreich damit die Registry zerschossen. Dahingegen hatte ich noch nie das Gefühl gehabt,
dass nach einer Reinigung der Registry das System schneller läuft. Deswegen lasse ich das auch schon seit langer Zeit ganz bleiben.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (9. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel mit einem Registry-Purger? Naja - in meinen Augen ziemlich abenteuerlich, was du da von dir gibst, aber naja - jedem seine Meinung.
> Ich hingegen bezweifel weiterhin stark, dass irgendwelche Drittanbieter dahingehend mehr wissen, als Microsoft.


du magst es bezweifeln, aber es ist trotzdem fakt. man kann jede menge an windows beschleunigen. warum optimiert microsoft ihr system nicht von haus aus?



> So eine Einstellung gibt es nicht. Aber der CCleaner löscht Registry-Einträge. Und mit unter die falschen.


die normale reinigung löscht niemals die falschen einträge. und schon garnicht alle exe.




> Es gibt in der Registry Einträge unter HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT/.exe und exefiles. Lösch doch mal alles raus und schau, was von deinen exe-Dateien noch übrig bleibt.


ich bezweifle sehr das dann auch nur eine exe fehlen würde.


> Der CCleaner kann das definitiv gemacht haben. Der TE sollte mal in der Registry schauen, was da drinsteht. Und wenn da etwas fehlt, dann war es der CCleaner und nichts anderes.


wohl kaum


> Ich denke, dass der TE das auch am besten beurteilen kann. Wenn nach der Ausführung von CCleaner diese Dateien weg sind, wer sollte es gewesen sein?
> Der Weihnachtsmann? Tools zum Säubern der Regsitry sind gefährlich. Ich hab mir selbst schon erfolgreich damit die Registry zerschossen. Dahingegen hatte ich noch nie das Gefühl gehabt,
> dass nach einer Reinigung der Registry das System schneller läuft. Deswegen lasse ich das auch schon seit langer Zeit ganz bleiben.


es gibt sicher tools die gefährlich sind, aber cccleaner hat sich über jahre bewährt und ist ungefährlich.
wenn man regelmässig den cleaner ausführt merkt man auch keinen unterschied danach. führt man ihn aber lange zeit nicht aus, merkt man einen gewaltigen unterschied.

das man das meiste was cccleaner macht auch mit bordmitteln machen kann mag zwar sein, aber dazu muss man nunmal mehrere programme ausführen. mit cccleaner sind es wenige klicks und alles ist sauber.



> Ein einmal aufgesetztes System hält in der Regel auch für "immer", wenn es pfleglich behandelt wird.


und die pflege erleichtert einem ein cleaner.
man kann einen besen benutzen, oder eine kehrmachine.


----------



## Klos1 (9. April 2011)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> du magst es bezweifeln, aber es ist trotzdem fakt. man kann jede menge an windows beschleunigen. warum optimiert microsoft ihr system nicht von haus aus?
> 
> *Bezeichne bitte etwas nicht als Fakt, nur weil es für dich so zu sein scheint. Es gibt ungefähr genauso viele Stimmen, die behaupten, dass die Reinigung der Registry außer Gefahren kaum bis garnichts bringt, wie welche, die behaupten, dass es ganz super sei. Hier kann sich jetzt jeder was aussuchen. Ich persönlich habe schon viel versucht und merkte nichts von einer
> Beschleunigung.
> ...


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (9. April 2011)

das aufräumen der registry kann unmöglich zur folge haben das dateien auf der festplatte fehlen. 
die registry ist sowas wie eine datenbank. wenn ich dort etwas entferne verschwinden die dateien auf der festplatte nicht.

desweiteren macht cccleaner vor dem reinigen der registry ein backup, welches sich bei problemen wieder einspielen lassen könnte.

was richtig ist das aufräumen der registry nicht wirklich viel bringt. aber es schadet auch nicht und da es mit der normalen reinigung mitausgeführt wird kann man es auch machen.
wer wirklich angst hat es könnte was kaputt gehen, kann das häckchen auch rausmachen, einen wirklichen grund gibt es dafür aber nicht.
ich finde es gut wenn registryeinträge von deinstallierten programmen entfernt werden.

ich habe auch mal nach ccleaner problemen gegooglet und konnte nichts finden wo der cleaner selbst einen fehler verursacht hat.


----------



## Klos1 (9. April 2011)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> das aufräumen der registry kann unmöglich zur folge haben das dateien auf der festplatte fehlen.
> die registry ist sowas wie eine datenbank. wenn ich dort etwas entferne verschwinden die dateien auf der festplatte nicht.
> 
> desweiteren macht cccleaner vor dem reinigen der registry ein backup, welches sich bei problemen wieder einspielen lassen könnte.
> ...



Es war niemals die Rede von verschwundenen Dateien. Es geht um die Anzeige und die Tatsache, wie welche Datei-Endung behandelt wird. Mit welchem Programm sie zum Beispiel zu öffnen ist.
Oder Informationen über das anzuzeigende Icon. All sowas findest du schon in der Registry. Du kannst da ganze zusätzlichen Menüeinträge bestimmter Contextmenüs erzeugen, aber auch sehr leicht für das Fehlen solcher sorgen.
Bei mir fehlten zum Beispiel sämtliche Audio-Devices im Fenster. Es wurde einfach nichts mehr angezeigt. Und das unmittelbar nach der Reinigung der Registry durch CCleaner.

Das CCleaner keine Dateien tatsächlich von der Platte löscht, ist schon klar. Davon war niemals die Rede. Und was die Registry ist, dass ist mir, vor allem, weil ich im IT-Bereich tätig bin, auch klar.

Zum Backup: Hast du schon mal eine vollständige Sicherung im Windows-Betrieb zurückgespielt? Es gibt Schlüssel, die kannst du nicht einfach zurückspielen, während Windows läuft, weil darauf zugegriffen wird.
So ganz sorgenfrei wird das wohl nicht vonstatten gehen.



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ich finde es gut wenn registryeinträge von deinstallierten programmen entfernt werden.



Ist sicher nicht schlecht, wenn es denn immer so leicht wäre. Denn dummerweise hast du nicht immer bei jedem Eintrag sämtliche Informationen dabei, die auf das Programm bzw. dessen Speicherort rückschließen lassen. Jeder Third-Party-Anbieter kann dir da irgenwelche Umgebungsvariablen reinschreiben. Oft sind es Binärwerte, da fängt ja beim bloßen Auslesen schon das Ratespielchen an, wenn du nicht das Encoding weißt. Ist ja nicht so, dass da jeder Eintrag so einfach zuzuordnen ist. Wenn doch, dann sage mir mal wie. Wir haben in der Firma auch den einen oder anderen Prozess, der Einträge in der Registry macht. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie den jemand, der es schlicht und ergreifend nicht weiß, zuordnen will. Falls du dafür ne Erklärung hast, dann leg bitte los. Ich bin schon immer jemand gewesen, der gerne dazu lernt.



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ich habe auch mal nach ccleaner problemen gegooglet und konnte nichts finden wo der cleaner selbst einen fehler verursacht hat.



Pff...also, dann machst du irgendetwas beim googlen falsch. Denn ich finde genügend solche Threads. An was es im Endeffekt nun lag, darüber könnte man jetzt bei jedem einzelnen spekulieren.
Aber derartige Threads gibt es erstmal zuhauf.


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. April 2011)

Ich kann da Klos echt nur Recht geben, crazypsycho, deine kommis sind ja echt schon ein bisschen lächerlich.


----------



## Mephaistos82 (9. April 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Ich kann da Klos echt nur Recht geben, crazypsycho, deine kommis sind ja echt schon ein bisschen lächerlich.




Da haben sich ja 2 gefunden


----------



## Carcharoth (9. April 2011)

Darf ich zumachen? Manche Leute kann man halt nicht bekehren


----------



## OldboyX (9. April 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Darf ich zumachen? Manche Leute kann man halt nicht bekehren



Musst net zumachen, kannst einfach

"Tune up Forum" - Utility drüberlaufen. Kann nix passieren, werden auch niemals "fälschlicherweise" Posts gelöscht und nachdenken brauchste auch nicht. Alles 1 Klick


----------



## muehe (10. April 2011)

nee Carcha


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (10. April 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Es war niemals die Rede von verschwundenen Dateien. Es geht um die Anzeige und die Tatsache, wie welche Datei-Endung behandelt wird. Mit welchem Programm sie zum Beispiel zu öffnen ist.
> Oder Informationen über das anzuzeigende Icon. All sowas findest du schon in der Registry. Du kannst da ganze zusätzlichen Menüeinträge bestimmter Contextmenüs erzeugen, aber auch sehr leicht für das Fehlen solcher sorgen.
> Bei mir fehlten zum Beispiel sämtliche Audio-Devices im Fenster. Es wurde einfach nichts mehr angezeigt. Und das unmittelbar nach der Reinigung der Registry durch CCleaner.


natürlich war die rede von verschwundenen dateien. das ist doch gerade das problem des TE. für das problem mit den audiodevices gäbe es ja noch die backupfunktion, sollte dafür wirklich der cleaner verantwortlich sein. und wieviele jahre ist dein problem her? mag durchaus sein das es in früheren versionen solche probleme mal gab, aber mittlerweile sehe ich da keinerlei bedenken.



> Das CCleaner keine Dateien tatsächlich von der Platte löscht, ist schon klar. Davon war niemals die Rede. Und was die Registry ist, dass ist mir, vor allem, weil ich im IT-Bereich tätig bin, auch klar.


er löscht schon daten von der platte (temp usw).



> Zum Backup: Hast du schon mal eine vollständige Sicherung im Windows-Betrieb zurückgespielt? Es gibt Schlüssel, die kannst du nicht einfach zurückspielen, während Windows läuft, weil darauf zugegriffen wird.
> So ganz sorgenfrei wird das wohl nicht vonstatten gehen.


hmm war bisher nie nötig, zur not gäbe es noch den abgesicherten modus.



> Ist sicher nicht schlecht, wenn es denn immer so leicht wäre. Denn dummerweise hast du nicht immer bei jedem Eintrag sämtliche Informationen dabei, die auf das Programm bzw. dessen Speicherort rückschließen lassen. Jeder Third-Party-Anbieter kann dir da irgenwelche Umgebungsvariablen reinschreiben. Oft sind es Binärwerte, da fängt ja beim bloßen Auslesen schon das Ratespielchen an, wenn du nicht das Encoding weißt. Ist ja nicht so, dass da jeder Eintrag so einfach zuzuordnen ist. Wenn doch, dann sage mir mal wie. Wir haben in der Firma auch den einen oder anderen Prozess, der Einträge in der Registry macht. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie den jemand, der es schlicht und ergreifend nicht weiß, zuordnen will. Falls du dafür ne Erklärung hast, dann leg bitte los. Ich bin schon immer jemand gewesen, der gerne dazu lernt.


wenn cccleaner einen eintrag nicht sicher als unnütz sieht, wird er auch nicht entfernt.



> Pff...also, dann machst du irgendetwas beim googlen falsch. Denn ich finde genügend solche Threads. An was es im Endeffekt nun lag, darüber könnte man jetzt bei jedem einzelnen spekulieren.
> Aber derartige Threads gibt es erstmal zuhauf.


wenn es sie zuhauf gibt, warum kannste nicht mal drei verlinken? ich habe zwar threads gefunden, bei denen konnte man aber jedesmal eindeutig einen anderen auslöser feststellen.




> Bezeichne bitte etwas nicht als Fakt, nur weil es für dich so zu sein scheint. Es gibt ungefähr genauso viele Stimmen, die behaupten, dass die Reinigung der Registry außer Gefahren kaum bis garnichts bringt, wie welche, die behaupten, dass es ganz super sei. Hier kann sich jetzt jeder was aussuchen. Ich persönlich habe schon viel versucht und merkte nichts von einer
> Beschleunigung.*
> *


naja es ist durchaus bekannt das man windows durch einige handgriffe beschleunigen kann. also das kann man durchaus als fakt bezeichnen.
inwieweit ein aufräumen der registry etwas bringt ist nur schwer messbar. *
*


----------



## Klos1 (10. April 2011)

Du willst mich an allen Ecken und Enden missverstehen, wo immer es nur möglich ist, oder? Also, erstens: mir ist klar, dass man mit CCleaner temporäre Dateien löschen kann. Das mit dem Nichtlöschen war auf die Reinigung der Registry
bezogen. Mir ist klar, dass das reinigen der Registry nicht bewirkt, dass irgendwelche Daten von der Platte gelöscht werden, außer eben die Registry-Einträge an sich. Ich hoffe, dass war nun verständlich genug. Des Weiteren steht beim TE nicht fest, ob die Assemblies nun alle gelöscht worden sind, oder aber nicht mehr ANGEZEIGT werden. Ich hoffe, dass auch das nun verständlich war. Es kann aufgrund einer korrupten Registry sein, dass Dateien mit der Endung .exe weder angezeigt werden, noch das Starten funktionieren würde, selbst wenn er sie noch sehen würde. Darauf will ich hinaus und nichts weiter. Es war nie meine Behauptung, der Reg-Purger hätte die Assemblies physikalisch von der Platte gelöscht.
Und auch der TE hat nichts gesagt, dass eindeutig darauf schließen lässt, dass dem so ist. Sie könnten auch einfach nur nicht mehr sichtbar sein.

Und nein - ich werde für dich jetzt nicht nach Google-Einträgen suchen. Ich habe 3 Stichwörter eingegeben und dutzende von Seiten gefunden. Die lese ich mir weder jetzt alle durch, um für dich welche auszusuchen, noch dazu glaube ich, dass du sie alle durchgelesen hast und bei jeder Seite auch noch einwandfrei feststellen konntest, auf welche Ursache das Problem tatsächlich zurückzuführen war.

Dann noch zu deiner Frage: es kommt tatsächlich schon sehr lange her. Hab ich ja bereits geschrieben. Ich weiß nicht wieviele Jahre, aber schon einige.

Und @Mod: von meiner Seite aus kann man hier dichtmachen.
Um Pro/Kontra - Reg-Purger sollte es ja eh nie gehen. Außerdem ufert das wieder in einen Glaubenskrieg aus. Wer meint, dass es was bringt, der soll ihn nutzen.
Ich bin der Meinung, er bringt nichts und nutze ihn halt nicht. Fertig.

Edit:

Noch etwas @TE: zur Auflösung könntest du noch anmerken, ob die exe unmittelbar nach Einsatz von CCleaner verschwunden waren und du zuvor noch alles sehen konntest.
Falls dem so ist, dann ist für mich der Fall eh klar.


----------



## kwiss (12. April 2011)

seit dem ich ccleaner mal meine festplatte D aufräumen ließ laggs nurnoch egal was ich zock und egal auf welcher grafik...
treiber alle wieder aufem neusten stand doch wenn ich unter systemsteuerung gehen und dann auf Nvidia systemsteuerung kommt diese fehlermeldung :

The Nvidia Display panel extension cannot be created

helft mir bitte schnell hatte sonst IMMER 60 fps jetz nurnoch 0-20 kommt auf die situation drauf an


kleine info möchte net windows neu machen


----------



## Palimbula (12. April 2011)

Aha, nachdem CCleaner "deine" WoW-Exe gelöscht hat, http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/183713-dank-ccleaner-wow-exen-weg/, sorgt es nun also für Lags... An was ist CCLeaner bzw. der Anwendungsfehler bei dir als nächstes Schuld? Fußpilz? Haarspliss? eingewachsener Nagel am großen Zeh?

Wieso nutzt du ein Programm mit dem du, allem Anschein nach, nicht "umgehen" kannst?


----------



## kwiss (12. April 2011)

zu den exen ich habe zuerst gedacht es hätte nur meine exen gelöscht und dann habe ich gemerkt das alles auf d weg war aber hätte ich das jetz so geschrieben wäüren so typen wie du gekommen und hätten dann nur rumgeflamed also bitte entwerder helfen oder garnet schreiben ach und ich wusste ja net das ich für ccleaner zu dumm bin >.<
bitte, dankeschön

mfg. kwiss


----------



## kwiss (12. April 2011)

naja dann muss ich wohl oder übel nen fachmann fragen auch wenn das kostet


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. April 2011)

und wieso setzt du dein windows nicht einfach neu auf? ist sicherlich sinnvoller als irgendeinen "Fachmann" zu angagieren.


----------



## Grushdak (12. April 2011)

Ein Topic zu Deinem "angeblichen" CCleaner Problem reicht!

Ich denke, Du solltest Windows einfach neu installieren -
und das nächste Mal einfach mehr aufpassen, was Du mit Deinem PC machst -
ob es nun Rumpfuschen im CCleaner sei oder Sonstiges mit Deinem PC!

Wiedermal: 
Der CCleaner sollte keine Laggs verursachen (nie erlebt) -
und löscht normalerweise in seinen Grundeinstellungen keine exe.
Sollte es dennoch nach dem RegCleaner des CCleaners nicht mehr einwandfrei laufen,
mußt Du einfach die vorige Registry wieder herstellen.

Und noch ein Tip:
Mach Dich mal in Zukunft vermehrt mit den Programmen vertraut,
bevor Du sie installierst!

greetz


----------



## Kyragan (12. April 2011)

Themen zusammengefügt. 
Ein Thread zum gleichen Thema reicht.


----------



## kwiss (12. April 2011)

gut dann habe ich noch eine andere frage unzwar wie ich bei win 7 win neu drauf hau hatte bisher nur xp also ich meine über bios oder über cd?


----------



## kwiss (12. April 2011)

denn selbst beim neu aufsetzten von windows kann man fehler machen


----------



## Grushdak (12. April 2011)

Erstmal solltest Du schauen, inwiefern Dein PC (falls älter) Win7 geeignet ist - ob es den Anforderungen entspricht.
Um Win 7 zu installieren musst Du von Win7 CD aus booten - genau, wie bei der WinXP Installation -
und einfach den Setupanweisungen folgen.


----------



## Klos1 (12. April 2011)

Über Bios setzt man garnichts auf. CD einlegen und starten. Im Bios höchstens bei Bedarf schauen, dass er als erstes bootbare Medium eben die CD im Laufwerk nimmt.
Wenn er gleich von Platte startet, haste schlechte Karten.


----------

